# LUMIX G-6 Lense



## Alexa9214 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi you guys I'm looking for a long distance lens for my Lumix DMC G-6 camera 
I looking for 200mm and more (200-600/ 150-600 etc.) 
I prefer a lens without an additional adapter, didn't  set a budget limit yet.

Main use is for wildlife, birds and landscape shots... 
Any recommendations ? 

THANKS


----------



## jsaras (Feb 21, 2016)

This will get you out to a 300mm equiv field of view: http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-H-F...B009SGB3KI&tag=thewire06-20&ascsubtag=WC12640

This will take you out to 600mm equiv field of view: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043VE28S/?linkCode=xm2&tag=thewire06-20&ascsubtag=WC12640


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexa9214 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------

